# First appointment



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just had confirmation that I will have my first appointment to discuss IUI at the start of June!!  I'm very apprehensive about starting IUI as I'm not entirely convinced it's worthwhile for us...there's no reason to believe the sperm isn't already meeting the egg!  I don't want to waste another 6 months of our lives hoping on something that was never going to help in the first place.  I kind of feel it's just another hoop to jump through.  Sorry for the downer - deep down I know this is something positive to focus on - but I'm feeling a little disillusioned after 6 unsuccessful months of clomid  

What is everybody else's thoughts on IUI?  I would be really grateful if anyone could give me a head's up as to what we can expect at the first appointment as my dr didn't really go into it.

xxx


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

IUI worked for me 2nd time x everyone is different x but its down to timing, The nurse told me the timing was perfect as i was ovulating as she was doing the insemination x

On my first appointment i expect you will have a baseline scan to make sure everthing is clear and all ready to go, you will have a nurse consultation and she will explain the procedure, and if your injecting the drugs then she will go through all this with you, showing you the needle and how to inject etc, probably  have to fill out a couple of forms, then just have to wait for AF to arrive then its go go go 

Good Luck xxxxx


----------



## Emmaval (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, 

IUI worked on my 1st attempt


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

How are things. Congrats tia maria mayb we will try a secomd go at iui. Xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for taking the time out to reply!  First of all, big congratulations Tia-Maria and Emmaval!  I do love to hear success stories!  

May I ask, was it male or female reasons for your difficulty?  With me it seems to be hormonal - not ovulating on my own, high prolactin levels and an underactive thyroid.  These have all now been medicated and are at the normal levels but it's still not happened which makes me wonder if IUI really help.  Has it happened for anyone else with similar issues??  

Thanks Tia for the info on the first appointment.  I'll be on clomid to start.  I hope I don't have to inject, at least not yet.  I don't think I'll be able to inject myself, I'm a complete wuss!


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey

If the pills work for you I doubt you'll need to inject. I didn't find it bad though, the needle is really fine and I felt less ill than with the Clomid. I shook a lot the first time I did it, but It really didn't hurt much or for long, honest. I had my insemination a week ago today, so I'm half way through the 2WW. I don't ovulate on my own, and DH has a lowish count so its a  combination for us, but I have to wait and see if it works.


----------

